# Forum > MMO > ArcheAge > ArcheAge Bots and Programs >  Do not buy from slangin_games - scammer - slangin_games - scammer!

## realchong541

Hacked my ownedcore account, deleted my post about him being a SCAMMER, then VOUCHED FOR HIMSELF on MY ACCOUNT "Chong541" - Moderators please look at IP Logs and BAN THIS RETARD BEFORE HE SCAMS OTHERS MONEY!!

----------


## Slangin_Games

Reported. I am not a scammer nor a hacker do not believe this FOOL he continues to troll me for some unknown reason. Mods please do something about him. I don't believe he is chong and I am not sure what is going on.

----------


## archlord12345

google Slangin_games

http://www.********ers.com/forum/arc...n-respawn.html

https://www.thebuddyforum.com/archeb...e-patch-2.html

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/mmo/...s-scammer.html

https://www.ownedcore.com/forums/mmo...-archeage.html


*this is not a scammer?*

----------

